
Use Python and Sockets to Create a Honey Pot and Catch Bad Network Actors - mindchasers
https://mindchasers.com/dev/net-python-socket
======
mindchasers
Just discovered Hacker News two weeks ago. Love it. This article is from three
months ago, but it seems relevant to this site.

